# Broadhead, new line ups, flat foots.......



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

BOWGOD said:


> How about everyone post up their 2009 review.
> 1. field firsts.
> 2. personal best.
> 3. new friends.
> ...


1) Field Firsts
Witnessed 3 Robin Hoods in a 3 day span. Will post pix if I can ever get them off my phone.
Last Thu. Jarlicker pulls a bow from the shop at DCWC that had dust on it older than I've been shooting. At 20 yards he RH's an arrow shooting FINGERS! :mg: 
2 days later (Sat.) SCarson RH's an ACC arrow, with a uni busing from 48 yards. He was using a BT release for the first time. :mg:
That same Sat. Jarlicker RH's another arrow from 40 yards, again shooting the dusty bow with fingers. :mg:
Got to be a beta tester and play "devil's advocate" for Archer's Mark - looking forward to its formal release soon.

2) Personal Best
Absolutely NONE for me this year; however, in the middle of the night earlier this week, I might have figured out why I suddenly went on a major downhill slump. Will discuss it with Jarlicker this evening at DCWC.

Well, maybe 1 - did shoot a new PB of 267 on a 14 target Field half - early in the season.

3) New Friends
Lots of new friends made again this year not only at the Hillbilly, but also in VA and NC.

4) Lessons learned.
If you adjust the tiller on your bow, reset your nock position. :zip:
Building a Field range in the "jungle" is more work than most folks (myself included) realize.
To prevent a fat lip, know beyond a shadow of a doubt which way to adjust a hinge release to add a little MORE tension. 

5) Look Ahead To 2010
Continue my quest to put away my training bra release. 
Shoot a 270 on a 14 target half
Make more new friends
Collect my crispy from South-Paaw :darkbeer:
"Possibly" attend a wedding at the Hillbilly. 

6) etc.
Finish my Field range
Clean out my barn enough, move a couple of walls, and add 10 feet to each end resulting in an indoor range.
Realize that just because my Brownell case will hold LOTS of stuff, I don't have to keep all that stuff in it all the time.


----------



## montigre (Oct 13, 2008)

This can be an interesting thread. Let’s see, my primary field first would be shooting my first field season ever. I went from a paltry score of 444 in April to scorching the range in the 510s by season’s end and climbed from the middle of the B class to the bottom of the barrel in the A class, but I made it. I had the internal kahonies to challenge the Hill with only a couple of field shoots under my belt and went on to shoot in the mids and nats—after all as they say, no guts, no glory… Well, as can be expected, for a first-year newbie, there was no podium glory to be had, but the personal accomplishments were many and the wonderful friendships made along the way were even greater in number. Thanks, I love all of you!!!! :grouphug:

I learned to shoot in the rain, to trust my bubble, how to do some of the work on my own bow, how to do some of the tuning, how to make my own arrows, that I like field archery far more than indoor spot shooting, and most of all, how not to cheat the hinge so much, (however, I’m still working on that one :embara. 

I bought a new bow that finally fits like a glove (09 ProElite with cam .5+ on XT2000 limbs) and a new type of rod (B-stinger XL Premier) to hang from the front that has helped even a beginner like myself end the season with some fairly respectable scores. :banana:

Next season, I plan to be averaging in the 530s and look to place in the top 15 or better at nats in lady’s freestyle (I know, tall order, but there’s that no guts thing again….). I will finally allow my mind to free itself from wanting to be in control of the shot and let the hinge do what it was designed to do. I am going to quit smoking and get myself back into shape so I can be a lean, mean shooting machine… :cheer2::thumb::thumb:


----------



## blueglide1 (Jun 29, 2006)

Broke into the 880s at the last 900 round with an 886. Had two 546 fields.Had a great time, cant wait till spring.Made lots of new freinds and saw a lot more after returning to outside after 16 year layoff from outdoor shooting.


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

My year in review

1. Field first:
got engaged on the Hill!, won 100.00 at the Hinky shoot, attended my first national field event, got to experience Jarlickers sick twisted mind first hand, started a new corn shoot tradition "the corn shoot off".

2. Personal best:
I started the year with a PB right off the bat with a 519 F/H. Later in the summer I shot a new PB with a 533 (everything just clicked that one day.) then at Nat's I shot a person best hunter round with a 522 (anyone who has shot with me knows I hate the hunter round, it always seems to whip me) then 3 days later I tied my PB on the hunter round by shooting another 522.

3. I made a ton of new friends this year. Monti, capemaybowman, crag, southpaw, lefty, the shooter, X-hunter..... just to name a few.

4. Lessons learned:
LESSON 1. first off close enough with my bubble really isn't close enough. I have got to pay closer attention to that in the future.
LESSON 2. don't go pokin the hornet's nest unless your ready to get stung (or if it is still cold outside as I hear hornets are rather dormid throughout the winter months)
LESSON 3. field season isn't near long enough.
LESSON 4. Jarlicker is one sick puppy lol.

5. A look ahead to 2010.
I have a feeling 2010 is going to have alot in store. I need to work on staying focused through out the day. I usually start off focused, and shooting good, but loose it about mid day. That has to change if I expect to get to the level that I feel I am capable of.

If I ever get in touch with Mike over at Cumberland we will all get to experience the first "Hillbilly wedding:mg:" so everyone make their plans now.
I even hear tell that there is going to be a special appearance that will shock many in attendance:zip:


----------



## pennysdad (Sep 26, 2004)

*Stale it is!*

Personal best-None, just basically maintained. Which in itself was a little disheartening! Actually I probably averaged a few points down from last year? Granted i didn't shoot as much this year, as last. But last year I was rockin a Martin, this year a Hoyt! Did make some new friends, and had a great time with the old ones! Stringtime is the number one lesson, that I have learned! More Stringtime, less supertuning!


----------



## south-paaw (Jul 3, 2006)

1. field firsts.
3RD season of field archery, and the worst one to date. Terible start, of more than 3.5 months worth of issues. shot absolute lowest scores during that time, *lost my boots *and toooo many crispies that were just *givin' *away !!! :embara: 

and I gotcha' covered Prag... !! 

2. personal best.
after the issues were resolved, managed to maintain 526 field average from august thru sept. new PB's ! ... ( i was in the teens previous season, but still falling short of my goal of 530 for this year.)

3. new friends.
went to the Hilton in Dec... saw OBT and Kelly.... and met infamous- The Hood, and the Hawk... they show'd me how to properly cut a lime or three.... heheheee.... even OBT was speechless, we had to go to the next county to find limes....!

and a serious note, for The Hood.. my prayers still being sent daily for complete recovery...:hug:

what elese is there to say....i meet new archers every yr at the Hillbilly...i have to travel in order to meet new archer friends... and i did that twice this summer....Hillbilly and the Extravaganza :darkbeer::darkbeer:
Fl Lefty is now hooked on fun shoots, after 2 yrs of me talking about them... and now i got a new traveling archer to share expenses with .. ( :zip:...even if they are i.o.u. this season....  ) thanks Buzzz !!! 

4. lessons learned.
stop cutting _all_ the arrows right off the get go because software says you have the best setup going... !! let your bow and your form tell you what you actually need...:wink:
again, thanks to Fl Lefty for helping me out with some new arrows...:thumb:

5. a look ahead to 2010

1.getting back to work.... which *is *happening right now..full offer-company man !!!! :high5::high5:.. finished the last of the paperwork today, and will be back on the road the 10th... !!...been out way tooo long... :mg:

2. getting my Oly recurve set up and ready to pound down the " crew " with two styles of shooting !!.. heheheeeee... I _will _be collecting back the crispies from this year... and a new pair of poomas'!! .......:nod::nod::nod:

3. maybe different cams for the compound... heck, i'll be completely rebuilding my setup all together....:wink:... rest-cams-stab-release-arrows-peep... heck why not a new quiver tooo.. !! still BHFS....for just one more year !! 

:doh:.....i'm done.... this is more than enough for 2010


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Bubble Guts I am glad you started this thread :thumb:

This was GREAT and disappointing year for me.....


*1. field firsts.....* Shot Outdoor Nationals for the first time....I will try my hardest to make as many of these as I can from here on out. I had the time of my life archery wise  Thanks Hinky :darkbeer:

*2. personal best.* I didn't hit my goal for the year but that had more to do with not practicing AT ALL until right after the HillBilly  But I did shoot a PB 4 days in a row at Nationals Thurs hunter...the animal round...Sat field round and then broke my hunter PB on Sun...and by the way I did call it on FB on the way to the range on Thurs :wink: I also broke that PB at Md States a few weeks ago...even with giving away 7/8 points due to being a bonehead on the bunnies...3 kiss outs...and a miss marked marker :zip: I would have hit my goal for the year :doh:

*3. new friends.* Yep...had a bunch of those....Blair...from B-Stinger....can't say enough about this guy  Loper great meeting and shooting with you buddy :darkbeer:....Nana my bartender :wink: PQ ....Montigre.....Diane Watson....and a bunch of others....plus all the people that I have talked to forever on AT that I finally got to meet face to face like jbird 

*4. lessons learned.* LESSON #1....There isn't a bow out there that I should be shooting that isn't made by HOYT. PERIOD....I said years ago that I would never shoot anything but a Hoyt....I should have listened to myself :chortle: LESSON #2....I can shoot without practice better then most of the Joe's out there....but if I had more then 6 trips to the range before Nationals I would have shot in the 545 range this year instead of ending the year in the mid 530 range. :doh: :wink: LESSON #3....don't listen to TheShooter :chortle:

*5. a look ahead to 2010* 545+ or bust....which honestly....I know is going to happen PERIOD....heck with the way things ended this year...and the way the bow feels with the new B-Stinger Premier rods I got last week....if we had another month of field I am POSITIVE I would have gotten there.  

and to TheShooter....if I get to a 545-550 range avg....I need that signature we talked about the other day:wink: Time for fun for all 

*6. ect...........* I do want to thank everyone though for a great year of field and fun....you all are the best. I know everyone for the most part has fun shooting indoors (even though some of us aren't fond of it) and 3D...but if you get out and shoot some field there is no more fun to have in archery...even more so if Hornet is in your group :wink:

I also want to thank all of you that I got crispies from this year....BowGod...told you...you gotta crawl before you walk :wink:

SouthPaaw...like you were really gonna get MY ADIDDAS :chortle: 

DamnYankee....if you had listened to me sooner maybe you would have one of mine on your wall from the DY Challenge.....:wink:

Sticky....you are the only person with more then one of mine....but you have to shoot a PB every time to get one :wink: Your still one of my favorite people to shoot with...any time bro. :darkbeer:

UltraMag....told you....see BowGods message :wink:

There were others....but I have to say first...MAC....I will see you at LAS...or VEGAS  You haven't given up your last one to me.....even if I have to SPOT YOU POINTS  

TheShooter....you got lucky...no pun intended....we pushed on the Hill....next year your mine....but I did 20 that 65 you 19ed at 12th... so that should count for something 

and last but not least....Hinky...no this isn't the only crispy of yours I will get. Take that to the bank.


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

Brown Hornet said:


> Bubble Guts I am glad you started this thread :thumb:



I got sick of opening this forum, and finding nothing interesting to read, or even talk about. I like to hunt as much as the next man, but broadhead talk should be in the puke hole they call "bowhunters forum" New line up rumors belong in Gen pop, and it is way to early for me to even discuss indoors. I only have so many indoor rounds in me for a year, and I need to save that hype for when league starts (Jay, Lisa, Jen, and myself have a title to defend)


Anywho BACK TO THE TOPIC AT HAND this thread is already making me feel better.


----------



## pennysdad (Sep 26, 2004)

*Lol!!*

The odds are definately against us this year! After last year, I am sure they are gonna go outa their way to make sure that doesn't happen again! That was pretty cool though! We shall see? Lisa has to get a bow, she sold hers, wants to try something diferent! I need a B-Stinger! After trying Hornets, the Doinker feels like a POS. I kinda wish I would have never put it on my bow! I just don't have much desire to shoot, til I get one! LOL!!


----------



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

I guess part of the problem is the "burn out" some of the shooters express late in the Field archery season. 
I haven't gone through that yet. I truly love to shoot and dread the time that the schedule is empty. 
I do love to bowhunt, but shooting my bow is what I enjoy. 
Wednesday after I got my camo-tape on my Gloss red target bow for this year bowhunting, I shot a field half, and scored a 34x , 275 which is the first field-half I have shot since the VBA state closed. 
The x count was a PB and the 275 tied a PB. It makes me look forward to next season for sure. 
Bowhunting is great, and I have taken many animals with my bow, but It doesn't measure up to shooting that forth arrow and hearing the dull thud of a well worn x ring.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Sorry about that Jay.....well not really but I am sorry you don't want to shoot right now because of it :chortle:

I told you though that it was the :zip: But I will say just go ahead and get the Premier bar....if you haven't seen the thread I started in Gen Pop....all I can say is WOW


----------



## damnyankee (Oct 4, 2002)

I had a great summer shooting Field and 3D...some notables.

Shot a PB at the Hill that Billy built....then got my a** kicked at the Hinky Shoot.

Shot my 1st Outdoor Ntls...what a great week even though my shooting was terrible, Witnessed Jesse making history that may not be broken soon.

Shot a personal best 549 with Rainman, hopefully I can hang in the 540s all year next year.

Got to see X Hunter bring it...at Nationals. Look for his indoor season to be stout.

Listened to Hornet.


----------



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

OK for 2009
FIELD FIRST's 
Started the year off finishing in the top 3 in the AMBHFS in the Spring VBA @ Sherwood

That same spring I won State Champ in the VBA Spring 3D (I no, not field)

In the VBA State Closed I won State Champ in the AMBHFS

PERSONAL BEST
In the VBA state closed I had a personal best, Hunter half 271, Animal half 286, and x count was 87 for the 2 day shoot. (all PB)

NEW FRIENDS
Paul Vogel, Jeremy Dean, Brad Baker Jr., Jeremy Muncie, Tim Ewers, Robert Tyree, Leo the wild-man, Scott Thacker, Mr. Hibler......, Cay McManus, Tom Gallager.......
too many to list, but I have yet to shoot with anyone that wasn't a pleasure. Archery folks seam to be Good stock.

LESSON's LEARNED
Don't give up after a bad half. Grind it out. Check yourself!!!
Let down and start over
Go past on the bubble and let it come back
Always Spray DEET on your ankles
Wearing a Stupid looking hat makes you shoot better.
The more I practice, the Luckier I get!
Read & re-read post's on AT carefully. You will learn.

2010

Want to keep my score in the mid 540's and would like to bump the 550's
To shoot a "Brain Fart Free Round"
Would like to shoot this year with some of the AT faithful that are Virginia shooters.
Haven't decided If Nationals is in the Picture


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

pennysdad said:


> The odds are definately against us this year! After last year, I am sure they are gonna go outa their way to make sure that doesn't happen again! That was pretty cool though! We shall see? Lisa has to get a bow, she sold hers, wants to try something diferent! I need a B-Stinger! After trying Hornets, the Doinker feels like a POS. I kinda wish I would have never put it on my bow! I just don't have much desire to shoot, til I get one! LOL!!


Well don't run out and buy one just yet. I am in the process of setting up a dealership with them. You can just buy one off of me here in a few weeks.:mg:


----------



## crag (Dec 6, 2002)

1. field firsts: First outdoor national. I will defiantly have to make more of these in the future.

2. personal best: not this year, too many other commitments

3. new friends: had the pleasure to shoot with capemaybowman, Bowgod, & DamnYankee at Nats.

4. lessons learned.
Learn my equipment, and stop tinkering around with my settings every other shooting session. 
Once you find the bow that you shoot well, don’t change to something else, or at least dont sell it too soon.

5. 2010
With my kids getting out of the infant stage I should be able to actually shoot some field courses this next season and break into the 530+ range. I new when we found out we were having twins it would be a lot of work, but never would I have thought it would be as tough as it has been this last year.


----------



## JawsDad (Dec 28, 2005)

For me...

Field firsts: Shot my first real field tourney in some 20 or so years (and I sucked horribly)

900 round: If not for an unmarked target pass through, I would likely have had my PB. Sadly ,the pass through hole could not be found in amongst the mass of other holes, marked or not.. :sad:

Equipment firsts: Shot the same bow for more than 7 straight weeks.. Had the same sight tape for 4 of those weeks too.. :becky:


----------



## blondstar (Aug 15, 2006)

*It's ok Hornet!*



BOWGOD said:


> Well don't run out and buy one just yet. I am in the process of setting up a dealership with them. You can just buy one off of me here in a few weeks.:mg:


I will be shooting this week! Hurry up bowgod! I don't know how much longer I can wait! As soon as I get the funds, I am going to have, a long front rod, and a short side bar. Lisa is also getting a long front rod! Just hurry!


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

You ain't got no bow 

What are you gonna do...hold the B-Stinger out in one hand and throw the arrows? :chortle:


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

blondstar said:


> I will be shooting this week! Hurry up bowgod! I don't know how much longer I can wait! As soon as I get the funds, I am going to have, a long front rod, and a short side bar. Lisa is also getting a long front rod! Just hurry!


Just give me a call when you get the money. I should be able to get it anytime I want. All I am waiting for right now is to save up enough funds to actually stock up on them. I just don't want to be buying them one at a time and trying to sale them on my website. I would rather buy 10 or 20 that way I don't have to keep ordering every other day.


----------



## pennysdad (Sep 26, 2004)

*Lol!*



blondstar said:


> I will be shooting this week! Hurry up bowgod! I don't know how much longer I can wait! As soon as I get the funds, I am going to have, a long front rod, and a short side bar. Lisa is also getting a long front rod! Just hurry!


I have a bow, I forgot I was logged in under Blondie! She hates when I do that! LOL!


----------



## blondstar (Aug 15, 2006)

Brown Hornet said:


> You ain't got no bow
> 
> What are you gonna do...hold the B-Stinger out in one hand and throw the arrows? :chortle:


Yelp how did you guess, I would have a higher score if I did that.


----------



## blondstar (Aug 15, 2006)

I think for me my goals were to finish school, pass boards and get a job!! Which all the happen. So now the stress of all of that is gone and I look forward to a better indoor season, holding my bee stinger in one hand and throwing my arrows!

Goals to shoot more 300, instead of the 2 I did last year, increase my X count. Increase my score at LAS so I can shoot on Sun to, yeah right!
Most of all have fun and enjoy the friends we have met!!!

Oh yeah and beat Jay more than once so I can rub it in for weeks after!


----------



## Bees (Jan 28, 2003)

blondstar said:


> I think for me my goals were to finish school, pass boards and get a job!! Which all the happen. So now the stress of all of that is gone and I look forward to a better indoor season, holding my bee stinger in one hand and throwing my arrows!
> 
> Goals to shoot more 300, instead of the 2 I did last year, increase my X count. Increase my score at LAS so I can shoot on Sun to, yeah right!
> Most of all have fun and enjoy the friends we have met!!!
> ...


that's funny right there.. :


----------



## blondstar (Aug 15, 2006)

that's funny right there.. : 

Which part the whole throwing thing or beating Jay more than once!!:teeth:


----------



## Bees (Jan 28, 2003)

blondstar said:


> that's funny right there.. :
> 
> Which part the whole throwing thing or beating Jay more than once!!:teeth:


Making sure you have a Bstinger stablizer before you have a bow is funny..


----------

